# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Boston.com Top Ten Mass Beaches

## MIke R

nice selection....

Singing Beach, Race Pt Beach, and Cahoon Hollow Beach would be my top three

http://www.boston.com/travel/explore...massachusetts/

----------


## CVT

Cahoon Hollow, Race Point and pretty much any beach on Nantucket except the ones close to town. I suppose I shouldn't post on an SBH forum that Nantucket is my "one particular harbor" And that I love coming over the bridge and seeing that big "Cape Cod" hedge. At least it's close to home!

----------


## MIke R

I can understand it completely...I love that first time going over the bridge to start a new season..brings a huge smile to my face...I love it every bit as much as I love stepping off the SBC plane and taking that first breath on the tarmac...



its good to have multiple loves..makes life more fun

----------


## Rosemary

I just read that Ruth Reichl is hosting a Slow Food dinner at Truro Vineyard on August 15.  Local food and wine.  I enjoy Ms. Reichl's writing - "Comfort Me With Apples" in particular.

----------


## MIke R

I can open my window and hit the Truro Vineyard Sign with a rock...and out the other window I can pick their grapes...LOL

----------


## Rosemary

Win win!

----------


## MIke R

thats Carnival week as well...the joint will be a jumping

----------


## Rosemary

While we will not join Ms. Reichl, we are working hard on many fronts to be in the harbor for Carnival.  We need assorted manifolds to co-operate.  Getting there!

----------


## MIke R

let me know...I can probably get you a mooring for free.....the sooner the better

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you for that generous offer!  I am singing with the choir here-we never plan that far out.  (Ba-da-boom!) Weather and all the rest.  But we certainly hope to be there and will keep you posted.

----------


## MIke R

yeah either way I will probably be able to find you something in the harbor...last minute or planned out....just easier to do when I have time to ask around

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you.

----------

